# Move to TN/ Hiwassee river fishing



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Lyndsie and I will be moving to Polk County Tennessee on December first and our cabin is only a couple minutes from the Hiwassee river. I will be fly fishing the Hiwassee. Does anyone know about fishing the Hiwassee or trout fishing in general? Any tips would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, let the PFF family know before me??? geeezzzzz hahaaha


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep use the pink salmon eggs or night crawlers work great


----------



## TNBuccaneer (May 31, 2015)

Suggest you link up with the Hiwassee Chapter of Trout Unlimited:
http://www.hiwassee.net/ 

General Info - http://www.southeasternanglers.com/guided-rivers/hiwassee-river-fly-fishing-guide-service.html


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Jason I swear I told you over text! give me a call this afternoon. I appreciate the info guys! I will check out both of those webpages.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful River if you ain't near the paper mill. Had an Uncle who lived on the river in Charleston and fished and skied in it when I was a kid.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

We will be in Reliance. Not sure where the paper mill is


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Pretty good fishing below the damn near Blairsville, ga


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Good fishing the whole river,above the bridgeat Webb's store is really good for trout closes Oct to March catch and release only! Below the bridge is good for smaller trout,bass and others,if you get closer to hwy 411 gets deeper and is good catfish and some monster stripers in there! I just live about ten miles up the road in tellico plains Th. Don't worry about the paper milk smell your 20 miles away.See you on the river Jack


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2007)

check out ngto


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

stuckinthetrees said:


> Lyndsie and I will be moving to Polk County Tennessee on December first and our cabin is only a couple minutes from the Hiwassee river. I will be fly fishing the Hiwassee. Does anyone know about fishing the Hiwassee or trout fishing in general? Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bobby


I lived up there 26 years (wish i still did) Just buy you a can of corn and go walk the banks and find you a rock to sit on in the water (WHEN THE WATER IS NOT TURNED ON) and have yourself a ball catching rainbow & brown trout. turn off Hwy 411 and go up river, cross the bridge and turn right on the dirt road along the river go a little ways and start fishing


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I used the smallest rapala bait they make. I caught several while there. My buddy fly fished the whole time, he caught more than I did. 
Great trip. 
Cooked steaks on the grill in the camp ground. And wrapped trout in aluminum foil and placed on a hot rock placed next to our fire. 
Surf and turf


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sparky said:


> check out ngto


NGTO and Hiwassee TU will take care of everything you need to know. Watch the generation schedules it can be dangerous and if you don't do it already take up fly fishing. It is a great river lots of trout, you'll be close to some other great trout fishing areas when there. http://www.tva.gov/Environment/Lake-Levels/Apalachia


----------

